# chat anybody?



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Got some time and will be in there for abit


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

going to bed...its 10:40 alaska time so im not surprised nobody is on lol. ill be back on tomorrow


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm in!!!!!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I just left!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

im in the chat room


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

and im out


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

OhYesItsMe and I are in for now.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Im in for the next 40


----------



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

grogan said:


> going to bed...its 10:40 alaska time so im not surprised nobody is on lol. ill be back on tomorrow


don't forget some people live on the other side of the world 
It's 1.03 pm in Western Australia


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

oh trust me I know. Alaska and Hawaii are the closest to the other side of the world us Americans can do. Its an open thread, just post when you are in the chat and post when you are out. Im out


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

im in and out almost every day but it is either stripesandfins or nobody 95% of the time


----------



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

lol,i never go into the chat


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Im in for a few hours


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

and im out. have a good night everyone


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

there are still people there if anyone else wants to join in!!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm in now with cossie and oh yesitsme


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Im in,the bath ill be on in 10


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

okay! oh yesitsme is still away.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Yer he sed he,had to go, only assume he,didnt log off lol


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

okay. When are you going to be back? It's been 10 mins lol.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

im back lol


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Im here now


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

i was but no1 was in there


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

o now im back


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

im in for about an hour


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

im out, time for bed.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'll probably have a tab open for chat for at least a couple hours. If I don't respond right away just make more noise lol.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

im in for a bit with mikaila


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

im in for an hour if anybody wants to join?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

On for a while.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

im in for a few hours


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

i am but your not in there


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

i am now lol


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

and im out, lazy sunday


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Im in for a few hours before i go to bed


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

im in for a bit with mikaila


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm in.probably won't respond much,though,since I'm also doing homework right now.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

im in now for about an hour


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm in for a little bit.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

im in right now


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Im in for a bit. I know its late


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

And im out son!


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

So today, I opened up the chatroom, and to my surprise, somebody was in there lol.


Why does the top of the forum always say:


"Members currently in the Chat:0"?


I was under the impression that nobody ever went in there.


Anyways, I heard that its more active during the weekdays. Will try to pop in from time to time.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

im in it was 3 now im alone


o sorry after everyone left i left and im back now!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

im in for a few


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

never mind. It seems that the chat no longer works for me it says my user name and password are wrong...weird


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm in with ohyesitsme.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Try it again after you have left the site and come back Grogan. It was probably a ghosty glitch of some kind. If it keeps up let us know and maybe we can help fix it. The chat on here has been a beast so no promises there.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Just thought of something......

Are there any FF Supporters that can access the chat? People who have been able to previously get in the chat should not have any issues.

Anyway, I will be in the chat for a while. I'm cleaning my apartment right now, but if I hear anyone join, I will come talk to you!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Hmm as soon as I became a supporter I was no longer able to log in. bogus!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

anybody use http://www.aquauniverse.org/smf/ for chat anymore? Seeing as im no longer able to use ff chat and want to chat. Ill be in there. (its another official ff chat site)


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

and im out. have a good one


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

will be in chat


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

seeing as I cant use the chat anymore after I became a supporter I will be in the alternative chat http://www.aquauniverse.org/smf/, for the next 30 min.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

gonna be in chat for a bit. Procrastinating stuff.


----------

